# Urgent request - Are you seeking IVF in Yorkshire?



## SarahMann (MEDIA) (Jun 12, 2014)

I am working on a landmark new series for Channel 4 about the NHS and the challenges of delivering healthcare to the nation. We are interested in exploring the issues surrounding IVF funding and the disparity in different areas of the country. We are particularly interested in the funding decisions currently being made by CCGs in Yorkshire and are very interested to speak to couples who will be affected by these decisions. If you live in the Yorkshire area and have come up against IVF funding challenges we would be really interested to hear more about your experiences. Please email me ASAP at [email protected] and please include a telephone number and I will give you a call back. All calls will be in confidence and by contacting us there will be no obligation to take part in the programme. I do hope to speak to you soon. Thanks so much, Sarah


----------

